# 私たちには息子が二人います



## rainbowizard

hallo,
I am dealing with the following sentence:
私たちには息子が二人います
context: mother and father are presenting both their male sons.

I think I may translate:
"We have two sons (boys)" or word-by-word "with respect to both of us, there are two sons"
but I am a little bit confused by that に
I would have said:
私たちは息子が二人います

Is it correct even without にor am I completely wrong with my translation?

What's that にfor?

thank you


----------



## Tonky

"We have two sons" is a perfect translation unless you were asked to translate word by word for some reason.

The original pattern for this 存在表現 is 「A*に*Bがあります/います」There is/are B in A.
Adding は after に to make it には marks the word for a comparison or stress. Most likely there are other families there.

私たちには息子が二人います。("There are two sons in our family".)
私たちは息子が二人います。(The same as above, OR "As for us/our family, two sons exist".)
I am not quite sure whether the latter is simply a に dropped version of the same pattern or it is meant to be normal topic marker は with existence sentence. We hardly distinguish the two, but には sounds more "comparison", I think.

Either way, both are correct Japanese.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

*edit) 次の＃４の御指摘により、この＃３は撤回させていただきます。　：）
削除すると、次の＃４の内容が不明瞭となるため、＃３は一応残しておきますが、どうぞ無視して下さい。
*
。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。

「私たちは息子が二人います。」は不自然な日本語です。「私たちは」と「息子が」と主語が２つになるからです。
「私達には、息子が二人います。」はTwo sons exist In our family (To us). と「息子が二人います。」という文章を補足する説明として「私達には」が追加されているのです。

「私たちの息子は二人います。」（ＯＫ）
「私たちは二人の息子の両親です。」（ＯＫ）
「私たちは二人の息子を持っています。」（この文章も不自然です。「私たちは～～を持つ」は文法的には正しいけれども、「（子供・ヒト）を持つ」というコロケーションが正しくありません。

参考になれば幸いですが。


----------



## Tonky

「私は息子がいます」https://www.google.co.jp/webhp?hl=ja&tab=Tw#hl=ja&q=%22%E7%A7%81%E3%81%AF%E6%81%AF%E5%AD%90%E3%81%8C%E3%81%84%E3%81%BE%E3%81%99%22&start=0
「私は娘がいます」https://www.google.co.jp/webhp?hl=ja&tab=Tw#hl=ja&q="私は娘がいます"
普通に使われていますよ　なお、「私たちは」は、一般の日本語教育では主語とみなすことはありません。


----------



## rainbowizard

Thank you very much for your replies.

I admit I am not completely sure I understood the last two by SoLaTiDoberman and Tonky since I don't think I am already able to read plain japanese 
... I am not sure about what's #3 and what's #4 in your post, SoLaTiDoberman and what should be ignored  ^^.

I understood that:
私たち*は*息子が二人います sounds odd in japanese ... therefore I'll try to avoid it.

私達*には、*息子が二人います (with *には* and a comma) is probably the most polite way to say "we have two sons" and probably in english should be like "To us, there are two sons"

私たちの息子は二人います can be probably translated as "Our sons are two [boys]"

私たちは二人の息子の両親です can be probably translated as "We _(watashitachi wa)_ are the parents _(riyoushin desu)_ of these two sons _(futari no musuko no)_"

私たちは二人の息子を持っています is probably the closest to "we have two sons" ... but I thought that 持っていますcould be used for inanimated things only ... I would have said 私私たちは二人の息子を*飼*っています ... am I wrong again?


----------



## Tonky

The both sentences you wrote in OP are perfectly natural and correct Japanese.
(I said that they are commonly used and natural in daily conversations with links to prove. The error comes from typical Japanese grammar lessons at school confusing native Japanese about particle functions, which we never use for normal JSL classes.)

By the way, 飼っています is only used for animals and never for humans, unless you want to joke about them or be sarcastic.
二人の息子を飼っています would sound like the two sons are useless animals who only eat, sleep and do nothing but leech the family.
(SoLaTiDoberman said that 持っています is also unnatural but listed it anyway as a wrong example.)


----------



## rainbowizard

Tonky said:


> 二人の息子を飼っています would sound like the two sons are useless animals who only eat, sleep and do nothing but leech the family.



lol ... that's good to know, indeed ... not to meet with regrettable misunderstandings 


Grazie mille a tutti!
ありがとうございます


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「私たちは息子が二人います。」は不自然な日本語です。「私たちは」と「息子が」と主語が２つになるからです。
> 「私達には、息子が二人います。」はTwo sons exist In our family (To us). と「息子が二人います。」という文章を補足する説明として「私達には」が追加されているのです。



そうだよ。「息子が―います」でもうセットアップになって成立してるから、「私たちには」はadditional infoなんだよ。いる、何に？どのように？etc,　私たちには。
そもそも「息子が二人います」でも既にいいんだもんね。

私は息子がいます？「には」の「に」を省いてるだけじゃないの？


----------



## kyrintethron

Tonky said:
			
		

> 「私たちは」は、一般の日本語教育では主語とみなすことはありません。



ええ？　なぜ？　「私たち」は主語として使えないのか？

-K


----------



## YangMuye

kyrintethron said:


> ええ？　なぜ？　「私たち」は主語として使えないのか？
> 
> -K


日本語に主語はいらない！と言われるからさ。


----------



## YangMuye

そういえば、日本語の「に」と「が」と「には」と「は」の使い方はややこしいです。
ここは「には」の方が普通のようですが、

「私はわかる」など「に」が現れないのが普通で、否定文では「私には分からない」のように「に」が入るのが多いらしいです。
修飾節では、「私が言えること」より「私に言えること」の方が使われそうです。

どちらでも正しい言い方だと思いますが、微妙なニュアンスは分かりません。


----------



## Tonky

kyrintethron said:


> ええ？　なぜ？　「私たち」は主語として使えないのか？
> 
> -K





YangMuye said:


> 日本語に主語はいらない！と言われるからさ。


主語という言葉の括りの問題ですね。（なお、「私たち」という言葉ではなく、この文の「私たち*は*」が話題の焦点です。）
まず第一に、日本語教育では、主語という言葉の使用をできるだけ避けています。誤解のもとになるからなのでしょう。
吉川武時先生の言葉を引用します。


> 文法用語というものは、文法現象を説明する上で必要か必要でないかが重要なのです。例えば「主語」があるとかないとかは問題ではありません。「主語」というものを認めると文法の説明がうまくできるか、あるいは認める必要はないかということなのです。


第二に、「は」は一般の日本語教育ではtopic markerとして扱い、case markerとすることはありません。つまり、助詞の「は」は取り立ての助詞、主題をあらわす助詞であって、格助詞ではありません。(「が」は格助詞。）ただし、topicが主格という場合はもちろん多々あります。
日本の学校で日本人のために行われている文法の授業では、「は」や「が」がついているものが主語、と教えられる先生がたくさんいらっしゃいます。そのため「は」は主語につく、主格をあらわす格助詞だという誤解をしている日本人が多いのです。これは日本の文部省の責任です。



YangMuye said:


> そういえば、日本語の「に」と「が」と「には」と「は」の使い方はややこしいです。
> ここは「には」の方が普通のようですが、
> 
> 「私はわかる」など「に」が現れないのが普通で、否定文では「私には分からない」のように「に」が入るのが多いらしいです。
> 修飾節では、「私が言えること」より「私に言えること」の方が使われそうです。
> 
> どちらでも正しい言い方だと思いますが、微妙なニュアンスは分かりません。


あげてらっしゃる動詞はすべて自発の動詞ですね。わかる、言える、聞こえる、見える・・・。いわゆる「主語」の取り違えです。
これらは、本来は「私に」がつくものです。（「(あなたは)私が見えますか？」という質問文を例にとって考えてみてください。）
これらも同じく「象は鼻が長い」議論ですね。（「象が長い」のではなく、「鼻が長い」ということ。）

ー私は英語がわかります。
敢えて「主語」という言葉を使えば、わかるという述語に対応する主語は「英語」であって「私」ではないのですが、「は」の機能のため、また他の言語に訳した際のSVOという形（"I understand English"）のために、日本語の文の構造が誤解されてしまいがちです。つまり「私が言えること」は "What I can say" などの訳文から生じた*非文*であり、正しいのは「私に言えること」("What can be said from my point of view"）です。問題は、慣用化され正文として認められているかどうか、ですが。なお、「は」の場合は文法機能の問題であって、非文ではありません。

ちなみに、上記の吉川先生のページでは「～は～がある/いる」の「は」は、「～には」の「に」が落ちたものと説明されていました。しかし、実際の話者の側にその意識があるかというと、どうでしょう、多くの人にはなさそうな気がしますけど。
ニュアンスとしては、「私にはわからない」は＜他の人にはわかるが、私にはわからない＞という比較を強調、「私はわからない」はプレーンに「私」のことに言及している、と思います。否定文や質問文に「には」が多いというのは、「は」を使って取り立てて否定したり質問したりするからではないでしょうか。


----------

